# Water pump question...



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Our water pump works just fine - the pressure is great, turns on instantly when we need water and shuts off quickly when the water is turned off. It just seems loud to the point that if others were sleeping in the trailer and if you flushed the toilet at night with the pump on, it would wake everyone... Is this normal? The dealer told us it was. This is our first trailer with a water system and don't have any others to compare to...Thanks!

p.s.: We just picked up our Outback and haven't had our first trip yet...


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

It's normal. I have on my list of mods to build a little foam lined box and put is around the pump to quiet is down.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. I hate the loud noise it puts out. I'm going to try to quiet mine some too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine isn't as loud as our old Kiwi seemed, but I picked up some 2" foam and I plan to box in under the dinette seat where the pump is at. One thing to look for first is to make sure any of the lines you have are not vibrating against a panel as that can create a lot more noise than the pump itself. Also check that you have rubber feet where the pump is mounted to the floor. You'll hear the pump more it seems when the camper has nothing in it, once you get stuff packed in it seemed to quiet down some. Once I finish the foam box I'll try to post photos too.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Wellll, I went a little over board on this one but I will try to give a quick answer







.
What I found was that most of the noise is caused by vibration of the pump to the floor and the hard water lines, this is what I did;
1) put a piece of 2" soft foam under the pump and tightened the pump just enough to hold it in place.
2) removed and replaced discharge hard line with flex line, had to move pump aprox. three inches to get room but a standard 1/2"fpt x 1/2"fpt flexible line from Lowes will screw right on
3) install sound deadening material on inside compartment walls and top- I haven't done this yet someone else suggested it and it sounded good
4) install fresh water accumaltor tank- I put in a 2.5 gal. presurized bladder tank, I bought it at a pump supply house but you can get smaller ones at the rv store for twice as much. this will give you a presureized reserve for those night time flushes without running the pump.

1, 2 & 3 will knock about 70% of the noise out of the system for very little $$$$$. If you what more info on the tank system let me know. Kirk


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

OK, I guess that's another thing to add to my list. I'm beginning to think like the Jollymon, this has to be a conspiracy between Steve and Kirk to run the rest of us out of money. Otherwise nobody could come up with so many GREAT mods.









Happy camping

Gary


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I too feet like the pump was louder then it should be. I was in a friends RV this past weekend and noticed that you did not hear their pump. Same exact pump by the way in a Keystone at that. So, I decided I needed to check into this and what I discovered is that most of my noise is comming from under the sink in the kitchen and not from under the seat where the pump is.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm with Gary, if Steve, Kirk and a few others keep coming up with more and more mods that just HAVE to be done







I'm gonna have to give up my day job just to work on the camper! Now that I think of it, that doesn't sound all bad. Just gotta figure out how to keep the paychecks comin' in.....

Greg

PS - Seriously, keep 'em comin'. I've gotten more good ideas in the last month then I have in five years of camping. Awesome!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*How to go Mod Shopping without spending a dime* (of your money)

Step 1: Comment to your wife that house needs new flowers
Step 2: Wife will be excited you want to do yard work
Step 3: Wife will want to go to Lowe's
Step 4: Go shopping, get flowers, pick easy to plant type
Step 5: While she's looking at flowers, say "Oh I need to get something for the outback:
Step 6: Go get supplies, toss in cart when she's distracted (mention the words paint or bathroom)
Step 7: Go towards check out stand, once in line with 1-2 people behind
Step 8: Excuse yourself to check out the BBQ's
Step 9: Wife checks out, pays for flower and Mod items
Step 10: Toss plants in dirt add water
Step 11: Start Moddin' your Outback
Step 12: Notice you still have cash in your wallet


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Ha! Nicely done...

Chet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Are we related? I have done the same thing several times, especially at Lowe's. Don't forget the step when you get home to leave the "free" items in the garage out of sight for a few days. There have been several things that just "showed" up at my house. But then again there have been several new plants and decorations that just showed up that I didn't know about. I guess my bride works the system also.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That would work great for me except for one thing, the money that she carries comes out of the same bank account as the money I carry, so in the end, I still feel the pain, as it were.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What if she wants to go to the nursery for flowers?


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My new 28RS-S also made a too much noise when the water pump was in use. I reached under the sink and held the water lines while the pump was running. Besides the leak that I discovered, I also noticed that the noise was significantly diminished. I have asked the dealer to try and resolve this issue, however, if they don't or can't I will be using some of your mods to fix mine. sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The pump in my Outback isn't terribly loud, but none the less I figured an easy modification of adding some 2" foam would probably make things even better.









I cut the 2" foam to fit below the water pump then added washers above and below the rubber feet so when I screwed it in it wouldn't sink into the foam.

I then cut foam pieces to surround the sides. The black box in the upper right corner houses a 110v outlet, though it was attached at the top it had the potential to vibrate so a bit of duct tape kept it firmly in place.









Since I didn't want to screw the seat into place I ran the edge with duct tape so it would sit and eliminate any potential vibration.

Tests at home seemed to quiet the pump even more. Real test is the next trip when the kids get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom. I'll update the page after this weekends trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'll try something like that too.

Checkbook please!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine was REALLY noisy too. To the point where my brother in law could hear it from their campsite next door! I found out that the output line from the pump was vibrating against the thin wood panel of the compartment, esentially turning it into a big speaker!

I put a zip tie around the lines to pull them away from touching the sides. This cut my noise by about 60%. It still could be quieter though. However, we camp almost exclusively with hook-ups so no biggie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Steve, I wish I had that much room when I added the tank. Move that pump over against the outside, disconnect the discharge side and put in a tee to the tank and flexible line to the pump and you are done. Yours is a peice of cake compared to a 25rss. Kirk


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the great advice! I stopped at another local used RV dealer - he recently "soundproofed" a water pump on a $300,000 RV that was too noisy - we are not alone... HE used the same methods as recommended here....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

Do you own stock in 3M or what???







You use more duct tape than a tinknocker.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I couldn't hear the pump, but I need to trace some of the lines and secure them. One of the water lines is against the outside stove housing and makes a very loud rumble.


----------

